# Need Advice (power Inverters for Ice Cream Truck)



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont know how much help this will be but I am a trucker.I have a 2000 watt power inverter in my truck with 4 batterys and if am park for a long time a day or so the power will still run down.I run tv,dvd,microwave,coffee maker,computer/printer,and 1 or2 other things that escape me at the moment.What you may want to look into is what they call a tri pac or external genorator they let you shut off your motor but will provide all the power you will need for both your freezers and sink also keep batt.charged and will provide heat or air as needed they start around 3000 dollars but if you go on your states gov. web site and follow the guideline the state may pay for it.They also run on deisel but only use about a gal for say 8 hour of run time.Thier are several brands out their like rig master and so forth and if your state wont pay for it well its a deduction and a depreciation at tax time. ope this help a bit


----------



## garagemaxx (May 14, 2007)

*Advice using Inverter on Ice Cream Truck*

Thanks for the advice brother, I will certainly look into it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Your freezers alone are 2700 watts. On a 12 volt battery that would be 225 amps. You need some major size cable for that.
To run them for 8 hours you would need a 1800 amp-hour battery. Look into a small generator set. Some of them very quiet now. You would hardly notice it running.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

joed said:


> To run them for 8 hours you would need a 1800 amp-hour battery. Look into a small generator set. Some of them very quiet now. You would hardly notice it running.


Actually you'd need a 3600 Ah battery bank, because deep cycle batteries can only be discharged to 1/2 of their rated capacity. 100 Ah costs about $100 at the very cheapest (so you'd pay $4000 for batteries alone), and an inverter to run that load will cost you thousands of dollars. You definitely want to buy a generator instead.


----------

